# Domitec Fridge Problem



## bertram31 (Jul 16, 2016)

Just got a bh312 fridge was working when I picked it up. got it home and it will kick a relay that I am told was added in a recall, Have tried everything I know and it keeps tripping Any one else had this or have any possible fix.

Yhanks


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on your 312BH purchase, we enjoy ours. It stinks that you are having some trouble with your refrigerator. It would be helpful if you could be a bit more specific about your issues. Is it new and under warranty? Were you attempting to use it on gas or electric?


----------



## bertram31 (Jul 16, 2016)

Using on electric, it will run for about 30 mins, and then trip the relay that I am told was added as a recall. I assume its overheating. could be as simple as relay or maybe a heater element. hat to replace it if its a simple fix. Thanks for the reply


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

What year is your Outback? The only recall that I remember is the one for 1997-2006 Dometic units that included additional sheet metal to shield the burner and Google hasn't been any help with finding any other recall information. Have you tried running it on gas only to see if the problem persists there as well?


----------



## bertram31 (Jul 16, 2016)

Its a 2011 tried gas for 14 hours and did not cool. am being told must be a blockage somewhere in cooling eliment and probably need new fridge. if you know of anything else to test I would appreciate it. Thanks for your help


----------



## daves_25rss (May 26, 2011)

bertram31 said:


> Its a 2011 tried gas for 14 hours and did not cool. am being told must be a blockage somewhere in cooling eliment and probably need new fridge. if you know of anything else to test I would appreciate it. Thanks for your help


Sorry to revive an old thread but I believe I have the same issue.

The thermofuse keeps tripping on my 2652.

Is there anything I can do or check before getting another cooling unit or fridge?


----------



## daves_25rss (May 26, 2011)

In the end I disconnected the fuse and just bypassed it with a jumper wire.

When I did that the unit continued to run on both propane or electric for quite a while.

To me this confirmed that the cooling unit is the problem.

It may not have been the safest choice but I kept an eye on it and it did confirm what I thought.


----------



## AnthonyStorch (Mar 6, 2018)

The problem must be solved now. The same situation happened to be with us when we bought a new fridge. The electricity gets tripped, after 30-40 mins, when it is switched on. After experiencing the problem nearly for two days, we decided to consult the residential electrical repair service NJ professionals. After proper inspection, they found the problem in our main electrical board wirings. They solved the problem and replaced the wiring.


----------

